# new motorhome prices



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi went tyre kicking this weeked nowt to do ha ha.well i was suprised with the various prices new m/h are. what i was suprised at was 2nd hand prices ie part ex prices havnt gone up with the same level as new ones or anywhere near. they are now making the gap for changing far to big i think i will be keeping mine for a while.anyone else been tyre kicking ? and had a shock at what they will give you in part ex?tude o before you ask i looked at hymer , burstner , adria


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi tude

see we are in same area, we must have been to the same dealers. 
changed ours every 2/3 years , cant even afford a late s/hand, the deals they are offering.

think they want you to finance it to rake in the commision.

stick with this one, its done us well up to now. 

tom


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Why does anyone buy new anyway?

Surely the best thing is to buy at one year old when some other mug has sorted out the glitches and lost the chunk of cash on VAT and depreciation?

Harry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Part exhange prices in Glass's Guide are based on what the vans allegedly make in auction and are not neccesarily accurate.

Another point to remember is that 99% of dealers have new vans on a finance stocking plan, ie. they do not pay for them until actually sold and registered. Taking a used van in part exchange means that they have to pay for the p/x as it will not neccessarily be put on a stocking plan, that means they have to find the cash!

With the banks reluctant to lend that is not easy for many.

I do not have a stocking plan, all my vans are paid for before delivery, hence p/x's are no problem.

I never understand why people change a one or two year old van any way, must be the car syndrome where people must have the latest plate and model.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Seeker said:


> Why does anyone buy new anyway?
> 
> Surely the best thing is to buy at one year old when some other mug has sorted out the glitches and lost the chunk of cash on VAT and depreciation?
> 
> Harry


Agree, with buying used (except for the mug bit) however I think that a 3 year old van is about the right time to buy. It seems to me that when a van gets to around 3 years of age that the value just rumbles along pretty static.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Seeker said:


> Why does anyone buy new anyway?
> 
> Surely the best thing is to buy at one year old when some other mug has sorted out the glitches and lost the chunk of cash on VAT and depreciation?
> 
> Harry


I agree with Harry, we are only on our third over about 18 years and have never bought new, mainly for the reasons he gives.

First was a private purchase, toe in the water to see if we would actually use it much. Mrs B and I both then had careers which involved spending lots of time (separately) in airports, hotels, restaurants etc. This therefore became associated with work, so for most holidays the last thing we desired was to fly off somewhere - we just wanted to chill out, preferably near a beach in the UK. Found we loved it but as it was only a little Camelot it meant rebuilding the inside every night to go to bed plus erecting a free-standing awning to store all the kit (bbq, coolbox, bikes, spare tables & chairs/loungers, etc)on site, which partly countered the benefit of a MH rather than a caravan. However we also used it loads for days out, weekends, etc.

After a year or so we p/xed at a well-known local dealer for a larger used model (Herald Castille) with a bigger overcab bed as our daughter was growing bigger. We ran that for several years, including using it for exhibitions and meetings with customers when I set up my own solely UK based business (after getting fed up completely with the foreign travel!) Loved it, only replaced it when the base vehicle let us down a couple of times as it was getting old and worn (know the feeling!), p/xed at the same dealer for a used Autosleeper Pollensa with virtually identical layout (mirror image) which is our current third home and in which now were are back to two we explore a bit further afield - France last year, aiming for Portugal, Spain etc. too this year.

As has been said already, since it takes time and effort to add all the little gizmos and gadgets, why change as long as it stays reliable? We regularly tyre-kick at dealers & shows but haven't seen anything yet that made us go "Wow, we want one!" I could eventually be tempted by one with the new swing-wall type shower cubicle to prevent my increasing girth from tangling with the shower curtain, but it would have to tick all the other boxes too.

Certainly never felt the need to impress the neighbours by buying brand new every 2-3 years! :wink: Although we are pleased others do as that releases them to us when required.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Seeker said:


> Why does anyone buy new anyway?
> 
> Surely the best thing is to buy at one year old when some other mug has sorted out the glitches and lost the chunk of cash on VAT and depreciation?
> 
> Harry


I'm sorry for maybe rightly or wrongly picking your goodself up on this comment......and yes quite rightly you and anybody else is entitled to their opinion. But my husband and I are no way or on any terms "MUGS". I can never understand why people seem to CRITICIZE others that wish to buy brand new. I'm sure we or anyone are quite aware of the VAT chunk of cash, w are very aware of any glitches there may or may not be (who knows).

I am quite disappointed to read this sort of what I call "NEW MOTORHOME BUYER VERBAL BASHING". I was going to join another motorhome forum...but read quite a few posts of it going on there....came and looked on here and refreshingly found none until now. Its just so unnecessary and I can never understand that just because people/persons on here are incognito, that one thinks they have the right to be rude. After all you don't find people slayting 2nd hand buyers after all all motorhomes were new once weren't they?...and might I respectfully point out...don't we all pay VAT on mostly everything on a day to day basis.

So I would kindly and respectively request that this seemingly given right to "justifiably have a dig against new MH buyers desists.

.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Sell your van privatly if the dealer offers a poor PX. We barely lost anything on our last van and our current van is still worth more than we bought it for 14months ago. We did buy it privatly though


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I also am a new m/home buyer, 3 m/homes in 4 years, awaiting No.4 in March. If there weren't people like me then you wouldn't pick up 1/2 year old vans then would you. Think I'm an idiot, I care not a toss. Gordon/ Darling/ and Osbourne haven't given me the money, I've EARNED it, and will spend it how I deem fit.

tony


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Twilight said:


> Seeker said:
> 
> 
> > Why does anyone buy new anyway?
> ...


Here Here, Twilight.

What the bashers have to remember is if it wasn't for people buying new there would be no s/h motorhomes to buy!!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Evening, Twilight!

I'm sure Seeker will be able to defend himself but I think he may have had his tongue pushed firmly into his cheek with his comments, as is often the case on here; doesn't do to take things too seriously :wink: 

Hopefully, you will have noted in my earlier post that I did give credit to those who do buy new and update regularly, as that does indeed benefit those of us who wish to invest in used but good condition vehicles.

Previous posters have given some specific reasons why they choose used over new. Perhaps you'd like to make a positive contribution to the topic by telling us your reasons for preferring to buy new rather than used? I would be genuinely interested to hear them, they may seem obvious but it would be good to share them so the debate is more even sided. Also maybe you could tell us if there any any down sides from your standpoint. One day I might see a brand, sparkling new unit that I fancy and it would be nice to know all the pros and cons.


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

*motorhome prices*

hi i agree with twilight picked up new motorhome on thursday my first new one had my last van just over 4 years the two of us work fulltime to aford it dont need to justify my purchase to others just dont like being called a mug.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Purchased our mh at six months old. 2005 model
Saved a few pounds and lost a lot since.

Made the correct choice and have no intention of changing.

It will end up being passed to daughter or mh scrap yard. :lol: 
Private plate hides the age.

Only problems in 5 years. replacement leisure battery under warranty.
Put stronger catches on drawers.
Changed all the tyres last autumn.
Service and cambelt because of age not miles.

I hate to think how much money i have lost on cars in the last 42 years.

Dave p


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

some of the comments are borne out of mischief, some jealousy, take no notice, we all have different reasons as to what age we buy, i would love to buy a brand new one but its just not possible at the moment so i will just wait. but i agree with op the gap is certainly widening, 
we looked at some new vans at shepton between 50 & 70 k but all the dealers want to give you is the same as they are selling identical vans as ours but 5 years older?? how does that work??


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Most probably what Seeker meant was that it is more cost effective to buy a used van after the first owner has lost the lions share of the depreciation and sorted out the teething problems.
Most certainly that was what I meant and in no way do I consider the first owners to be mugs. It is all down to personal preference and choices and that is what makes us all different and why one person will buy a Ford and the other person will buy a Toyota (so as to speak)
I won't apologise for any offence as none was meant!


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*motorhome values*

hey come on lads no arguing we all love our vans. i think when you have had a van nearly 3 yrs and the mileage is adding up maybe its time for a change.its only a small space we all live in am talking the van here.there isnt anything wrong with me van apart from the crap money they offered me well as i said earlyer the gap for changing is to big to justify now greedy dealers tude


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The main reason I didnt buy a newer or new van is I didnt want a 3.0ltr Fiat with a judder issue. So I went for a higher spec and quality older van.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We're new to this lark and just waiting for delivery of our first MH. Looked around for several months at web ads, and visited several dealers looking at used. Nothing really seemed right and a few weeks ago on yet another tyre kicking trip we lighted on Adria (don't see many used, at least not down our way) and it took about 30 mins to decide the model was just right so ordered it, brand new and at what seemed to be a reasonable price. Don't ask about discount as to my mind there's no such thing, just a deal to be done and that's down to how you manage on the day with the salesman sitting across the table! But I haven't seen another at lower price with all the kit we added, so I think we did alright.
As for value for money, I'll let you know at the end of this year, assuming that we don't find the whole exercise horrendous and sell it in the first 3 months!
Alan


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Pre used, with the long warranties on new vans,often a two year old "Pre-loved m/h,will have at least another years cover so this makes sense. There are many posts,pointing out that a luxury high speck used m/h,is only a few bob more than a new entry level one,so you get more for your money.
As have many others on here,i have spent all week driving a vehicle,then all weekend on/in and under it so it could be on the starting block monday morning,so when we could afford it,we bought new,it is nice to get out on the road,and if something goes wrong,you pick up the phone instead of spanners.
Last but not least,there are no pockets on shrouds,we are so fortunate,that our daughter is alright on her own account,plus she has our,"Worldly goods" to flog off, IF!!! we pass on. I have already had words with a doctor at our practice,and told them," You have done a good job up to now,keeping me alive ,will i be getting a Telegram from the Palace?" LOL. 
Whatever your m/h,its "New to you",and on a site,you are enjoying the same views/areas,as the family in a camping trailer/tent.Stay well,stay lucky.
Jented


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

From a lone lady's point of view, l bought new because l then had a full warranty and could be fairly sure that there had been no bodged jobs done on it.

Unlike my dear late husband, l would not be able to spot bodged wiring or mechanics. Buying new gave me a good degree of confidence that if problems came out of the woodwork at least they would be sorted out FOC under the warranty. Yes l paid dearly for that but at then end of the day l have a new MH and l know its history.

On the other hand, we both wanted a MH many years back and because of my stupid insistence that it had to be new because of sleeping on other folks beds etc, we couldn't afford one. I will regret till then end of my days that, because of my stupidity, my husband never knew the joys of motorhoming.

I suppose its "horses for courses' and as has already been mentioned, someone has to buy new in order for there to be a second hand market.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would like to actively encourage EVERYONE who can (or wants) to afford a NEW motorhome to buy one    !!!

Thats the only way that quality USED vehicles (like mine) will come available to me :wink: !!

I have a 7 year old vehicle that cost me just over 50% of the cost of an equivalent new one when I bought it a couple of years ago Plus the fact the previous owner had added all the lush "extras" that I would like to have and I do not have to dip into my pocket for the "extra" cost of them (many many hundreds of pounds):lol: :lol: . 

My MH does not have the "latest" reg :? (I have a cherished plate anyway) it does not have the very latest upholstery, or the very latest fridge/freezer/cooker etc. Its on a well proven chassis (Merc not Fiat) and everything works as it should so I dont have to keep driving 100's of miles back to the dealer to get the inevitable niggles you get with a new vehicle sorted out, and neither do I have to battle the base vehicle maker to have warranty matters sorted out!!

So as far as I am concerned I have pretty much the best of both worlds, a vehicle that ticks all the right boxes for me, bought for a price I was happy to pay. 

I will try and come to terms with the fact that I COULD have paid an additional 25-30K and got a super new version of what I have. However that 25-30K will buy me a LOT of ferry crossings, campsite fees and of course fuel !!! (and would a new one be twice as good as what I have now got? ) 

So I am VERY gratefull to all of you nice buyers of new vehicles and I urge you in the strongest possible terms to continue with your chosen buying habits!! 

I dont think those who choose to buy new are wrong, I think you have made a certain choice, the fact that choice differs from mine does not make it wrong, just different !!!!

So lets all stop being nasty to each other and just get on with enjoying our lives (and our assortment of motorhomes) and let others get on with theirs shall we ????


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words Mr Plod, :lol: do you want to buy mine :lol: 

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Choices*

Mr Plodd, You have a way with words, well said  
We are all Motorhomers and each do it a little bit different than the next man or lady, but there is nothing to say that anybody is wrong by doing it their way as long as they enjoy their chosen hobby!  
I prefer to buy used, but that is my choice which suits me but someone who prefers to buy new is equally right as that suits them  
I purchased my van at exactly 3 years of age with just 6000 miles on the clock and no wear and tear marks anywhere. It had lots of expensive extras including habitacion air con and I got it for about half what it cost new and I was very happy with the deal.  
I have been thinking of moving to an A Class but at the end of the day I would not enjoy my hobby any more than I do now and I would have less savings for my old age.
It's all about choices!


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Each to their own in every respect of a m/h..........new/old/nearly new/ready for the scrapheap......you pays your monies for what you want/require.

My personal gripe which I will reiterate once again  is that whether it is done "tongue in cheek"...or "jest".....is the jibes mug/fool/idiot or whatever language is used. I personally just do not think it is justified however it was implied.

After all you wouldn't go up to somebody in a dealers' showroom whom you saw signing on the dotted line to buy a new m/h...tap them on the shoulder and remark so would you. You might think it under your breath etc. So quite honestly I don't see the need for it on forums...as I said before "just because one is incognito". I personally don't and never would be rude in my written word on any given forum. In jest or otherwise, it's not necessary and I feel just makes for bad feelings....after all you may meet them on a campsite somewhere, then how embarrassed you would be.

Just live and let live, give ones opinions but in an honest and polite manner. Cheers me dears.

Our of interest I think Mr. Plodd posts reads very nicely...I thank him for that. He gives his reasons for his own opinions on m/h etc....but in a friendly nice manner....it is easy to read and you can accept and respect the whole......I salute and thank you Mr. Plodd :wink: ...........................The End....ta dahhhhhxxx


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Why are new motorhomes going up in price so quickly?
I know that most of the base vehicles come from Europe and quite a substantial amount of the habitation area fittings for UK made vans and the complete thing for European made vans, but the pound exchange rate is little changed from last year.
It goes up a little and comes down a little but rumbles along. Yes quite a difference from 2 or 3 years ago but not last year!
Pay rises are little if anything, is it the oil that's doing it? or are manufacturers a little greedy?


----------



## FionaG (Jul 27, 2007)

Try Motorplus Derby. They gave a good deal on mine and a decent price on new. New is great!!

Fiona


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Aw shucks !!

I'm all embarrassed now


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I would not consider buying anything other than a Hymer A Class on a Mercedes.
I bought my last two second hand because I just can't afford a new one.

Should I strike lucky and come into enough money to buy a new one, would I do it? I surely would!

Pete 8)


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

It is of course just a market.

New motorhomes are worth what people pay for them, and so are secondhand ones. That is supply and demand.

For a given price some prefer to buy a newer, lesser vehicle and others an older, better vehicle.

In principle the prices of both represent the sum of human judgments about their value. And so both are equally correct.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

PaulW2 said:


> It is of course just a market.
> 
> New motorhomes are worth what people pay for them, and so are secondhand ones. That is supply and demand.
> 
> ...


Exactly - very succinctly expressed, thank you Paul.
Since almost every aspect of our lives is now governed and controlled by markets it is surprisingly easy to overlook just what the term means :wink:

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We bought new 3 years ago, it was the only one that actually ticked all the boxes, new or s/h. we got it at a good price- due to the pound being very strong against the Euro. :wink: and a fair price for the part ex.it is amasing what you can get out of a salesman who wants to sell.
when we look around we see more with a similar layout but the prices have certainly shocked us and unless we see something that says WOW then we shall not be changing, although I was very very tempted by Loddy's offer I must say.someone will get a good deal there.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vans*

I would never knock any new buyers, if you can afford it, go for it. I have done it in the past with Cars.

We saved over £100,000.oo on new by buying a 3 year old Privately and an 20 month old motorhome from a dealer.

If I were to buy again though, I would look for a left hand drive.

TM


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Vans*



teemyob said:


> I would never knock any new buyers, if you can afford it, go for it. I have done it in the past with Cars.
> 
> We saved over £100,000.oo on new by buying a 3 year old Privately and an 20 month old motorhome from a dealer.
> 
> ...


Prices for lhd seem to be better from German dealers, and of course you save the German vat on new but is it worthwhile then paying the costs of importing and registering here?

Alan


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Its all horses for courses and each to their own.

When we bought our last MH we had very specific requirements.

Number one priority was to get the right payload. (our then current MH was over the limit) next was the right layout. Finally we wanted a "decent engine" Everything else would be a compromise.

We drew up our shortlist (by now very small) and started looking. We knew that N+B were in the process of introducing a new model update. We looked at a secondhand one and compared it to the new one. The new one had new colours, a new front end and shinier wood inside. The basic chassis was exactly the same, the layout was the same. The basic spec was the same.

For us there were two major differences - the secondhand model had loads of extras. The other was the difference in price at over £100K

For us it wasn't the fact that we would have liked the new model, we certainly would have liked it but I just couldn't bring myself to spend an extra £100K for basically different wood, paint and a different front panel. True we could have looked at different manufacturers and choose a cheaper new model but we liked the N+B


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking round the new mh`s at newark yesterday, yes I do call in when I am passing and need to spend a penny. I shugddered Five years ago we spent £38 k on a six month old mh.
That , at that time was £14k more than we paid for our bungalow.
I cannot see how a mh can be priced so high other than low sales equals higher margins.
In an ideal situation manufacturers would pile them high and sell them cheap.

I am struggling to sell a house at £60k so to spend that on a mh would make me feel robbed.

dave p


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all 



There are many reasons why there are nearly new motor homes on the market, such as ill health , bereavement , wrong layout , wrong size, family breakup, the list is endless. 
Whether you buy new or secondhand this is still a very expensive hobby. Although I bought new I sometimes dream of buying an old one to completly refit and reconfigure just to pass the time.




norm


----------

